# Excellent ant repellant!



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

one thing to remember is not to use something that repels ants and bait at the same time. 

if you see a few ants there is a whole nest somewhere, if you want to kill the nest and not just the few workers that you happen to see you will want to avoid using any repellant and only use bait.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The pledge is working because it's destroying the scent trail. Ants use a scent trail to navigate. Baby powder works just as well.

Eliminate food and water sources. Ants will go elsewhere.


----------

